# Soundstream Exact 5.2 Components BIN - $80 (Not Mine)



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

LNIB- Nice looking component set.

Rare Soundstream Exact 5.2 Old Scool-JL Orion Kicker - eBay (item 260736802072 end time Feb-17-11 21:02:42 PST)


----------



## hamian (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi, are these still available and would you happen to have any exact coaxials?


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Dude, this is almost a four month old thread. Not to mention you didn't read. Please re-read the title of this thread.


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

LOL ^^

The seller does have a pair of Soundstream Exact 4" coax's though.


----------



## hamian (Jun 15, 2009)

LOL,.... thanks for the response. I need 5" or 6" though, fours wont work.


----------

